# Which Oral Vitamin K???



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

K-Quinone-(Scientific Botanicals, Inc) each drop contains 2mg K1.
Biotics Research Bio-K Mulsion, each drop contains 500 mcg K1.

I've read that both can be given to newborns instead of the vitamin K shot.
I am leaning towards getting the Bio-K Mulsion because I found it for both a cheaper price and cheaper international shipping to me here in the UAE.

If one drop of the Bio-K mulsion contains 500 mcg and 1 drop of the K-Quinone contains 2 mg and recommended dosage of the K-Quinone is 2 drops at birth etc. What would be the dosage of the Bio-K Mulsion?
Anyone familiar with this brand or used it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that brand, I used K-Qinone. I used the dosage recommendations of oral Konakion as given to infants in Europe. I found the only English instructions on this New Zealand website, but it should give you a good idea how many mg of K1 are to be given when:

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/profs/puarticles/vitk.htm


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

*bump*

Anyone used Bio-K mulsion?


----------



## BabyA138 (May 14, 2014)

expat-mama said:


> K-Quinone-(Scientific Botanicals, Inc) each drop contains 2mg K1.
> Biotics Research Bio-K Mulsion, each drop contains 500 mcg K1.
> 
> I've read that both can be given to newborns instead of the vitamin K shot.
> ...


Did you ever get an answer?


----------

